# Uploading RAW files



## ultimadrift (May 10, 2011)

I have some RAW files that I wanted to upload for you guys to show me how to do some HDR post processing. Anyone know a good site to upload them?


----------



## Bynx (May 10, 2011)

Put the files together with rar. Then upload the rar file to FileSonic, fast and easy file storage.. When its done it will give you the url that we can download from. The site allows up to 1 gig I believe for free.


----------



## 480sparky (May 10, 2011)

Combine them into a .zip file.


----------



## Provo (May 10, 2011)

I had posted this before in one of the hdr challenges here's a step by step on answering your question
HDR Shootout Upload Guide


----------



## ultimadrift (May 10, 2011)

Ahh okies thanks! Will upload them when I get a chance


----------



## ultimadrift (Jun 3, 2011)

Finally got around to uploading the raw images. If anyone wants to give it a shot heres the download link
Download 20110529_027.zip for free on Filesonic.com

Heres my attempt at it...


----------



## Bynx (Jun 3, 2011)

I think you could have taken another shot which is more underexposed than your darker one to better catch the neon sign. But overall, nice job.


----------



## Edsport (Jun 3, 2011)

That site is slow unless you're a member. www.sendspace.com or www.yousendit.com is free and you don't need to register. It will ask for an email when uploading, you can use x@hotmail.com then it will give you a link. Copy and paste the link...


----------



## ultimadrift (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks Bynx I like yours way better. The D7K only allows +2 +0 -2 EV shots...Only 3. Is there another way around this?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 3, 2011)

ultimadrift said:


> Thanks Bynx I like yours way better. The D7K only allows +2 +0 -2 EV shots...Only 3.* Is there another way around this*?


 
yes, a helpful person shared the simple way in this thread: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...-reviews/245950-d7000-all-i-have-say-wow.html


----------



## Bynx (Jun 3, 2011)

The thread which 2WheelPhoto is showing, will show you how to program U1 and U2 so when making a 9 shot HDR you just have to click U1, A, and U2. You can also program for 5 shots, but Id use the 9 shots as is then just toss the shots you dont need when proccessing.


----------

